# Is Nürburgring worth it?



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Grand Tour said:


> I assume that you rented, right? Did you do it all on your own, or did the place that rented give you a primer?
> 
> So, having driven the ring now, do you recognize where the pic below was taken?


It was a regular Sixt rental, not a 'Ring rental - the Ring ticket guy said the big rental cars now won't let you drive the track, but I did it anyway.

Saw several race rental cars - most common car on the Ring was various hot hatches.


----------



## Challenge64 (Jun 5, 2010)

Chris90 said:


> It was a regular Sixt rental, not a 'Ring rental - the Ring ticket guy said the big rental cars now won't let you drive the track, but I did it anyway.
> 
> Saw several race rental cars - most common car on the Ring was various hot hatches.


As fas as I understand, big rental companies have had that policy for a while, but have recently stepped up efforts to enforce that policy. If you read your rental agreement, look for wording along the lines of "one way toll road" and being forbidden to drive on them. Well, once guess as to what and where the single one way toll road is in Germany. Some rental companies also hire spotters to check for their cars on busier days.


----------



## PyratOne (Jul 12, 2010)

*great thread!*

Keep the pics & stories coming.

There is a BMW ///M development "paddock" nearby, no? Anyone sneak photos of any prototype mules?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

PyratOne said:


> Keep the pics & stories coming.
> 
> There is a BMW ///M development "paddock" nearby, no? Anyone sneak photos of any prototype mules?


Yes, I drove by it last week, they were taking a white E30 M3 to the track. not sure what the point of that was, maybe it's for fun?


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

02fireman said:


> Oh yeah! I did it in my 335 and plan on doing it again next year when I pick up my M. Get yourself a PS3 and practice first. :thumbup:


That, sir, is a brilliant idea!

I'm not normally one for racing games, but will definitely do this before I get my next ED.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

AggieKnight said:


> That, sir, is a brilliant idea!
> 
> I'm not normally one for racing games, but will definitely do this before I get my next ED.


I did multiple laps on the PS3 with GT4. It helped a little, but my wife calling out turns from the nav helped more. Apparently the new GT5 will model the elevation changes better. In GT4 it practically looks flat, not at all what it is really like.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

BMW Power said:


> I did multiple laps on the PS3 with GT4. It helped a little, but my wife calling out turns from the nav helped more. Apparently the new GT5 will model the elevation changes better. In GT4 it practically looks flat, not at all what it is really like.


GT5 is coming out on Nov. 2nd - can't wait.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

adc said:


> GT5 is coming out on Nov. 2nd - can't wait.


Yes, I pre ordered it!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

BMW Power said:


> I did multiple laps on the PS3 with GT4. It helped a little, but my wife calling out turns from the nav helped more. Apparently the new GT5 will model the elevation changes better. In GT4 it practically looks flat, not at all what it is really like.


I've done a few laps in Forza 2 and 3 - it is much better in 3, but still nothing like the real thing. It feels flat and straight in Forza 3 - in the game it feels like there's a 4-mile straight section, but in person, none of it feels straight.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

PyratOne said:


> Keep the pics & stories coming.
> 
> There is a BMW ///M development "paddock" nearby, no? Anyone sneak photos of any prototype mules?


I got the money shot - some pictures of a Porsche Panamera mule a little less than a year before it came out. I didn't realize at the time the pictures were worth several thousand dollars.

It did piss of the driver though. He passed me on the empty autobahn about 30 minutes later. I was doing just under 200kph, and he just blew past me, doing well over 250 kph (I assume he didn't have a top speed limiter like we do). He was going to make darn sure I didn't get any pictures of his prototype!


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I recently posted a bunch of shots from the ring. Click on the photo to take you to the Flickr site.


----------



## 1MORLAP (Sep 7, 2010)

dpritchett said:


> Yes!
> 
> If you don't want ot take your car on, you can a) rent locally -- specially prepared cars for the track or b) gt on the standby list for the BMW ring taxi.
> 
> And other folks are right, there are other things to do & see in the area.


How does one get on the stand by list? Thought their web site - I do not see anything there or on-site?

Tomasz


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

1MORLAP said:


> How does one get on the stand by list? Thought their web site - I do not see anything there or on-site?
> 
> Tomasz


I asked when there and they said it was sold out. I think you can ask people who have tickets if you can ride along.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

those are nice shots. next time I'd like to check out the spectator locations - I noticed several while driving the track.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

The Ring is mandatory - period.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

BMW Power said:


> I asked when there and they said it was sold out. I think you can ask people who have tickets if you can ride along.


I think you can call or just show up and put your name on the list. The friendly BMW people at the counter were running the list, but the negotiations are up to you. I sold the two back seats of my reserved ring taxi ride to an Aussie and and a Brit last summer.


----------



## tschryver (Mar 11, 2003)

To provide my $0.02 to the original question...

If you ever have had any desire to drive on a track, you should do it, no question. 

That said, I had a feeling going in, and therefore bought one lap rather than the 4-pack thinking that I would be better off buying one at a time. I'm glad I did. One was enough. It was a gorgeous, sunny, mild late October (Halloween) Sunday afternoon, and a perfect day for it... there is no way that I, or anyone else who has been there, or photos, or even video, to convey to someone who hasn't, the total holycrapness of it. Especially on a day as busy as when I went (which may be normal, but it sure seemed packed). The elevation changes are just brutal. The vigilance required of your rear view, to keep track of the yahoos in their 911 GT3s coming up at warp speed, combined with the constant feeling of ohmygod how tight is this upcoming turn, combined with the sheer unbelievable length of the place... you just need to experience it to believe. It is out of sight.

If you're serious about really driving the track, I would recommend going with one of the 'ring rental places and getting a cheap throwabout car with a roll cage and good brakes and making a day (or half) of it. With a normal consumer road car without any souped up bits (135i, no M- or sport package) not only did the track exceed my abilities by a wild margin, it also very much tired out my car... the brakes were very fade-y by the end and clearly the engine management computer was in "what the hell is going on" mode.

One time around, though, is very much worth the price of admission. Just keep an eye on your mirror(s), remember to stay to the right, and have a spare barf bag handy for your passenger(s).


----------



## Grand Tour (Jul 16, 2010)

The Nurburgring is exhausting simply because it is so long and requires so much concentration. It is partially offset by the adrenaline rush you get, but after four laps (riding two, driving two) I was pooped. Of course I also drove 300 miles in the morning to get there, so that may have contributed....

I highly, highly, highly recommend taking a lap with an experienced 'Ringer. Absent that, it is fun to play follow the leader with someone going at roughly your pace. I found a motorcycle riding a nice line and followed him (at a safe distance, of course).


----------



## Grand Tour (Jul 16, 2010)

I just ran across the video I took of one of the laps where I rode shotgun with a ring junkie. It was taken with my blackberry, which I was holding in my hand, so it is a little shaky and the quality is only so-so. However, it does give a sense of the bumpiness and elevation changes that you don't get from video games or mounted cameras. 

If anyone is interested, I can post it. Just tell me how.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Grand Tour said:


> I just ran across the video I took of one of the laps where I rode shotgun with a ring junkie. It was taken with my blackberry, which I was holding in my hand, so it is a little shaky and the quality is only so-so. However, it does give a sense of the bumpiness and elevation changes that you don't get from video games or mounted cameras.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I can post it. Just tell me how.


Post it to YouTube and post a link here.


----------

